# Close up pictures of Bill...



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's some pictures of my little juvi named Bill, he is hosted in a tank with my 4-5" red named Kill.

Now I know that Bill is not a red and that I need to move him to another tank soon, but I want you guys to help me find what type of P is it ...




























Thanks for all!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Thats a mannuelli m8!! nice lookin fish by the way!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Thats a mannuelli m8!! nice lookin fish by the way!!


A MANUELI?????









For sure it is NOT a manueli...








As for proper id it is too young to tell....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not manueli. Try and clean image up more. The tail shows a terminal band, spotting is interesting as is the blemish on the opercle.


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

Those pictures have been taken with a video camera, so I can't do better for details... I'll try to borrow a real digital camera and have more details...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I thinking the fish might be a Pristobrycon, but certainly do need a better photo. The blemish on the opercle reminds me of S. irritans and its known that irritans and some Pristobrycon look similar. Good luck on the digital, certainly would help.

Here is my cleaned up version, still not good enough to say for certain.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

the best i could do to the pic.....


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

Good job Jim!
It's seems to be alive!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Seems to be a nice chunk taken out of the gill plate. Seperate these fish


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

> Seems to be a nice chunk taken out of the gill plate. Seperate these fish


What are you talking about?
It's maybe the quality of the picture that let you think it's an injury, but I can assure you that BIll has no injury at all!!!


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

R.I.P. Bill, Feb. 2004 - March 2004


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Poor Bill!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

What happened there? One minute you were assuring Xenon that there were no injuries and the next minute I see R.I.P Bill.

That was weird. What did the fish die of?


----------

